# Normal to see bees dragging other worker bees out of hive?



## Rydalch (Mar 29, 2016)

For about a week or so now I've been noticing worker bees dragging other worker bees out of the hive (these are worker bees they're dragging out - not drones). I've seen them come out of the entrance one on top of the other and they fall to the ground. The one one top looks stronger and drags the one on the bottom off a little ways, leaves her, and then flies back to the hive and goes inside. The one left on the ground is still alive but kind of curled up and can't seem to do much but wiggle around. It's like she's injured - she can't fly, and she eventually dies. There's quit a few dead bees on the ground outside the hive because of this. I've inspected the dead bees and can't see anything wrong with them. *Is this normal behavior?*

Note: about the same time I started noticing this behavior our weather turned cooler and nights are cold - around 40 degrees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Absolutely, in a healthy hygienic hive!


----------



## Rydalch (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh, wonderful! Thank you - that makes me feel much better


----------



## kevinhnc (Oct 27, 2010)

This sounds like robbing to me. You will see lots of dragging/pulling/fighting at the entrance. Be sure to put on an entrance reducer just in case.


----------



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

I saw a lot of this this weekend in my hives. There were guards stopping and dragging bees off the landing boards both days. It was robbers attempting to get access. I did a quick inspections on hives (1-2 minutes each) to make sure I had a queen and nothing was honey bound from feeding. Within that time frame robber bees would start trying to get access to the top of the hive. When I would close them up there would be bees all around the rim of the lid still trying to get in and there would be some fighting on the landing board. However, I have everything reduced anywhere from 1 bee space to 3 or so inches and did not have any problems. Be very careful opening them up. Good luck.


----------

